# [APACHE] Probleme d'accès depuis l'extérieur [Resolu]

## skizorager

Hello,

semaine dernière semaine de congé je me suis dit, tien pourquoi pas tester un serveur apache. Cela a bien fonctionné mais ajourd'hui, plus d'accès depuis l'extérieur.

```
Délai d'attente dépassé

Le serveur à l'adresse server.no-ip.org met trop de temps à répondre.
```

ou encore 

```
La connexion a échoué

Firefox ne peut établir de connexion avec le serveur à l'adresse server.no-ip.org
```

infos : 

config eth1 :

```
config_eth1=( "10.100.88.220 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth1=( "default via 10.100.88.201" )
```

Routeur :

```
port public : 80, 22, 443, 21

port priver : 80, 22, 443, 21

vers : 10.100.88.220
```

host : 

```
127.0.0.1       localhost

::1             localhost

10.100.88.220   tux

10.100.88.220   server.no-ip.org
```

httpd.conf : 

```
ServerRoot "/usr/lib/apache2"

LoadModule actions_module modules/mod_actions.so

LoadModule alias_module modules/mod_alias.so

LoadModule auth_basic_module modules/mod_auth_basic.so

LoadModule authn_alias_module modules/mod_authn_alias.so

LoadModule authn_anon_module modules/mod_authn_anon.so

LoadModule authn_dbm_module modules/mod_authn_dbm.so

LoadModule authn_default_module modules/mod_authn_default.so

LoadModule authn_file_module modules/mod_authn_file.so

LoadModule dir_module modules/mod_dir.so

<IfDefine CACHE>

LoadModule disk_cache_module modules/mod_disk_cache.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule env_module modules/mod_env.so

LoadModule expires_module modules/mod_expires.so

LoadModule ext_filter_module modules/mod_ext_filter.so

<IfDefine CACHE>

LoadModule file_cache_module modules/mod_file_cache.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule filter_module modules/mod_filter.so

LoadModule headers_module modules/mod_headers.so

LoadModule include_module modules/mod_include.so

<IfDefine INFO>

LoadModule info_module modules/mod_info.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine LDAP>

LoadModule ldap_module modules/mod_ldap.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule log_config_module modules/mod_log_config.so

LoadModule logio_module modules/mod_logio.so

<IfDefine CACHE>

LoadModule mem_cache_module modules/mod_mem_cache.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule mime_module modules/mod_mime.so

LoadModule mime_magic_module modules/mod_mime_magic.so

LoadModule negotiation_module modules/mod_negotiation.so

LoadModule rewrite_module modules/mod_rewrite.so

LoadModule setenvif_module modules/mod_setenvif.so

LoadModule speling_module modules/mod_speling.so

<IfDefine SSL>

LoadModule ssl_module modules/mod_ssl.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine STATUS>

LoadModule status_module modules/mod_status.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule unique_id_module modules/mod_unique_id.so

<IfDefine USERDIR>

LoadModule userdir_module modules/mod_userdir.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule usertrack_module modules/mod_usertrack.so

LoadModule vhost_alias_module modules/mod_vhost_alias.so

<IfDefine AUTHNZ_LDAP>

LoadModule authnz_ldap_module modules/mod_authnz_ldap.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule authz_dbm_module modules/mod_authz_dbm.so

LoadModule authz_default_module modules/mod_authz_default.so

LoadModule authz_groupfile_module modules/mod_authz_groupfile.so

LoadModule authz_host_module modules/mod_authz_host.so

LoadModule authz_owner_module modules/mod_authz_owner.so

LoadModule authz_user_module modules/mod_authz_user.so

LoadModule autoindex_module modules/mod_autoindex.so

<IfDefine CACHE>

LoadModule cache_module modules/mod_cache.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule cgi_module modules/mod_cgi.so

<IfDefine DAV>

LoadModule dav_module modules/mod_dav.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine DAV>

LoadModule dav_fs_module modules/mod_dav_fs.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine DAV>

LoadModule dav_lock_module modules/mod_dav_lock.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule deflate_module modules/mod_deflate.so

User apache

Group apache

Include /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/*.conf

# vim: ts=4 filetype=apache

ServerName server.no-ip.org

#Listen 80

DocumentRoot "/home/tux/www/"
```

Vhost :

```
<IfDefine DEFAULT_VHOST>

Listen 80

NameVirtualHost *:80

<VirtualHost *:80>

        ServerName server.no-ip.org

        Include /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/default_vhost.include

DocumentRoot /home/tux/www/

   <Directory /home/tux/www>

        AllowOverride All

        Options All

        Order allow,deny

        Allow from all

        </Directory>

        <IfModule mpm_peruser_module>

                ServerEnvironment apache apache

        </IfModule>

</VirtualHost>

</IfDefine>

```

j'arrive à me connecter depuis mon autre gentoo a l'adresse server.no-ip.org et avec mon ip public et mon ip locale, le ftp lui fonctionne bien depuis partout.

j'ai aussi installer php et openssl, et aussi webshell (avec ou sans webshell c le meme combat), pour le ftp j'utilise pure-ftpd, le ping passe bien aussi.

si vous avez besoin d'autres infos, hésitez pas à me demander.

----------

## xelif

j'avais ce souci sur mon serveur, j'ai réglé le nom de domaine sur le routeur et ca fonctionne maintenant

----------

## skizorager

le souci c'est qu'avec l'ip simplement c'est pareil, puis je n'ai pas de routeur assé évolué pour le configurer avec no-ip  :Sad: .

merci de ta réponse en tout cas.

edit: je précise que j'ai installe bind aussi, mais non configurer, jamais lancer... je précise également que je n'ai pas server.no-ip.org dans le hosts de ma gentoo client. Et malheureusement rien dans les logg d'apache.

----------

## skizorager

Je précise également que j'ai regarder les log d'apache, lorsque je l'interroge en local je vois le log, depuis l'exterieur je ne vois pas la visite. Je sais pas si ça peut aider...

et là j'ai aussi téléphoner à mon FAI pour etre sur qu'il m'avait pas suspendu un service ou autre.

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, bonne piste que de questionner ton fournisseur Internet.

Tu es chez qui ?

J'ai eu le cas chez Chello/UPC (câble à Bruxelles), mais chez Belgacom, le port 443 est ouvert.

----------

## skizorager

Belgacom mais j'ai suivi l'affaire vandetta, donc je savais les ports bloqués et ça faisait plus d'un mois qu'ils étaient ouverts, mais j'ai téléphoner pour confirmer et ça passe, de toute facon le ftp passe et la restriction concernait le 21 aussi.

----------

## skizorager

bon bah resolu,

bizarrement après que j ai contacter mon FAI et que j ai refai la demande de debloquage de port... je pouvais toujours chercher !

----------

